# STEAK protein?



## SnowManSnow (Aug 1, 2009)

so.. how do i find out how much protein is in a particular steak.. the cut = NY Strip.  The size = .65Lbs

I'm estimating about 50g protein..

anyone have a clue how to find out...

wasn't on the label or anything obvious.

thanks.
b


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

*Beef, grass-fed, strip steaks, lean only, raw*
300g is about 2/3 of a pound according to google. 351 calories, 69g protein, 8g fat. 


By the way, if you cook it to "rare", 300g raw will weigh out as 240g cooked - it loses about 20% of its weight when you cook it, so if you forget to weigh before you cook it and instead weigh it after, just divide the cooked weight by 0.8 to get an estimate of the "raw" weight.


----------



## SnowManSnow (Aug 1, 2009)

Gratci.. and wow thats a lot of protein and probably the best protein / calorie ratio I've seen in readily available foods.


----------



## Built (Aug 1, 2009)

That's grass-fed. They aren't all. You'll have to check the fat content of the one you have.


----------

